# Fri 26th Destination Unknown



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone's keen this Fri, it's my fishy day and the forecast looks silky smooth (great for paddling but maybe a bit quite on da fishies once the suns up). Anyways, I'm thinking of some long slow paddle strokes about some marks I have if there's a bad case of one day leprosy about. Anyone know how Mt Martha is travelling reports wise? 

Good luck the weekend Mango's


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Poddy ... Havent heard any reports from Mt Marth way but the Friday sure is looking like a doozie , reckon i will get out for a pre-work bash, probably stay in close though as l'll have to be off the water early, maybe sunnyside or tempted to give Brighton a go.

Good luck to ya where ever you paddle.


----------

